# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Самоубийцы - сумасшедшие?

## Diana

Не знаю, может, уже была такая тема...
Как вы считаете? 

На мой пристрастный взгляд, очень несостоятельной, в крайнем случае - неблаговидной, выглядит попытка подравнять всех самоубийц под одну гребенку. Это значит отмахнуться от этой общественной проблемы тем объяснением, что, дескать, суицидники просто ненормальные, отказавшись искать реальные причины этого явления. 

Люди сходят с ума от одиночества, тоски и горя. Их лечат таблетками и запихивают в больницу. Это нормально, так и должно быть?

----------


## nain

По закону российской федерации человек представляющий опасность для других и  себя лишается свободы.... Мне что то подобное в дурке обьясняли когда я просил меня выпустить, ведь у меня не было голюней голосов , и прочей хрени.... А когда становишся тихим и послушным тебя выпускают....

----------


## Diana

> По закону российской федерации человек представляющий опасность для других и  себя лишается свободы.... Мне что то подобное в дурке обьясняли когда я просил меня выпустить, ведь у меня не было голюней голосов , и прочей хрени.... А когда становишся тихим и послушным тебя выпускают....


 ну, для других суицидники не представляют опасности... они же не кидаются на людей.

А в некоторых странах легализована эвтаназия, добровольный уход из жизни законен.

----------


## nain

Будь добра читай внимательней, ведь суицидник представляет опасность для себя

----------


## fanter

Кто-то да, кто-то нет, кто-то в меру. Причины весьма различны, к самоубийству может подтолкнуть как психическая болезнь, так и просто накопившийся стресс. 

То что людей после неудачной попытки в дурку сажают, конечно неприятно, но понять людей можно. Никто ведь не может на глаз определить с чего вы вдруг себе вены порезали - хотели привлечь внимание? Бросил парень\девушка? Или последняя стадия шизофрении? Что прикажешь делать людям - перемотать ручку, дать аскорбинку и оставить в том же состоянии человека? 

Другое дело что и помощи в дурке особой не будет - может одна/две беседы, бесплатный комплекс успокоительных и иди вася домой.

Да и насчет эвтаназии, я конечно не знаток, но насколько знаю её применяют только при неизличимых болезнях, причиняющих страдания.

----------


## nain

> Другое дело что и помощи в дурке особой не будет - может одна/две беседы, бесплатный комплекс успокоительных и иди вася домой.
> 
> .


 НЕ успокоительных , а кучи нейролептиков , от тремора циклодол от которого начинаеш тормозить, и литры антидепрессантов через вену.... А на всех беседах мой лечащий врач шел на х... обращался с ним как с тварью какой-то.

----------


## wiki

А зачем же Вы так с ним обращались??? Он же выполнял свою работу,может быть если бы мог,он Вас тоже туда же бы послал бы,но просто вроде как врачебный долг не позволяет посылать пациентов на хер.

----------


## nain

> А зачем же Вы так с ним обращались??? Он же выполнял свою работу,может быть если бы мог,он Вас тоже туда же бы послал бы,но просто вроде как врачебный долг не позволяет посылать пациентов на хер.


 из за него я три месяца сидел курил возле окошка..... большей свободы у меня не было, другую девку суицидницу выпустили через месяц, а меня через 3 разве не обидно

----------


## Игорёк

Причины две:
1 - трагедия, горе, боль, тоска. 
2 - самозаморочка.  Размышление о смысле и том как все хреново и несовершенно. 
Во втором случае можно говорить про болезнь головы.

----------


## wiki

> из за него я три месяца сидел курил возле окошка..... большей свободы у меня не было, другую девку суицидницу выпустили через месяц, а меня через 3 разве не обидно


 А,ну понятно,личная неприязнь получилась))

----------


## fuсka rolla

> А в некоторых странах легализована эвтаназия, добровольный уход из жизни законен.


 Там не все так просто. Нужно комиссию пройти и обследование. Как понимаете, обследование- на предмет психической нормальности. Комиссия независимая, рассматривающая причины и адекватность запроса. Т.е. если все, как у большинства подростков- девочка бросила, настроение плохое, родители не понимают, то отправят домой с пачкой антидепрессантов и добрым напутствием.

----------


## nain

> Причины две:
> 1 - трагедия, горе, боль, тоска. 
> 2 - самозаморочка.  Размышление о смысле и том как все хреново и несовершенно. 
> Во втором случае можно говорить про болезнь головы.


 болезнь головы это то есть, меня многие считают сумашедшим но ведь то же моя личная проблема, зачем лезть ко мне в нутро, все равно меня не переделать, со мной спорить или что то мне доказывать это равносильно, что писать против ветра, самому хуже будет, а врач это пытался сделать много раз

----------


## Руслань

и Да и Нет

----------


## аутоагрессия

Мы психи,это не естественно в животном мире :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## microbe

> Мы психи,это не естественно в животном мире


 Для кого-то психи, но не всегда суицидники психи, тут проблема в нашем со-ЗНАНИЕ, животные не осознают жизнь как человек.

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Для кого-то психи, но не всегда суицидники психи, тут проблема в нашем со-ЗНАНИЕ, животные не осознают жизнь как человек.


 Вот в этом и наша проблема...

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Полностью согласен. Все проблемы появляются в нашем сознании, больном или здоровом. Люди сами себе создают проблемы по большей части, если не обращать внимание на многие вещи - и жить станет спокойнее.
> Если жить только инстинктами, было бы куда проще. Жрать, спать, срать, спариваться - и все прекрасно. Гы.


 но в нашем мире давно уже другие законы...хотя большенство инстинктов и осталось,но их затупило общество.Вот у меня до сих пор сомнения,существует ли любовь на самом деле,или дело только в инстинкте продолжения рода...

----------


## cherenkis

Все мы в той или иной степени больны

----------

